

UK rents 'most expensive in Europe' - jsingleton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-33253659

======
jseliger
Useful article. This is a solvable problem:
[http://www.buzzfeed.com/dlknowles/britains-dysfunctional-
pro...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/dlknowles/britains-dysfunctional-property-
market-in-gi-fm44) . But, like the U.S. ([http://www.amazon.com/Rent-Too-Damn-
High-Matters-ebook/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Rent-Too-Damn-High-Matters-
ebook/dp/B0078XGJXO)), the British have chosen not to solve it.

------
aries1980
I would separate London from the other part of UK where the rent is
reasonable. The quality of flats in London also way below the average compared
to the mainland Europe.

